# Cannot manage Tivo HD online anymore?



## theroar84 (Jan 9, 2016)

Used to be able to copy a playlist from my different Tivo's via the web site.

Since they switched to the new Tivo online... No dice.

is there another way to get to the old interface?

Now when I switch to the old TivoHd the site states that it is not compatible... Bummer as it used to be sweet to set up recordings while on the road...


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You can use the tivo classic Android app to schedule recordings from the guide.


----------

